# Tousanticovid ! Ça marche ?



## iluro_64 (30 Octobre 2020)

Cette application est-elle vraiment opérationnelle sous iOS ?
Depuis ce matin, je passe une partie de mon temps à générer des attestations !
Avant c'était mieux. L'attestation était immédiatement utilisable et conservée dans l'iPhone jusqu'à destruction volontaire.
Depuis ce matin, pour avoir la version correcte, pas vraiment de soucis pour éditer et générer, sinon une ergonomie digne de $MS. mais impossible de trouver l'attestation. Help ! Help ! 

Pour la récupérer je passe par AirDrop pour l'envoyer sur mon iMac.

Paradoxalement, je ne suis pas arrivé non plus à la générer sur le Mac.

Qui peut m'instruire ?
Par avance, merci


----------



## edenpulse (30 Octobre 2020)

Sinon tu peux simplement utiliser : https://media.interieur.gouv.fr/deplacement-covid-19/
Et voila.
Cette application ne sert pas à grand chose à part récupérer des données et les envoyer à l'état Français.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Octobre 2020)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Paradoxalement, je ne suis pas arrivé non plus à la générer sur le Mac.


Pourquoi ne pas prendre un .doc et le remplir sur le Mac ?








						Covid-19 : Déplacements internationaux
					






					www.interieur.gouv.fr


----------



## ze_random_bass (30 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

sur l'appli (en bas), tu as un lien vers la version numérique de l'attestation. Si tu utilises le raccourcis qui va bien proposé par MacG, ça prend moins de 10 secondes.

a+


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Octobre 2020)

J'ai compris le formulaire sur le Mac avec Safari. C'est un peu n'importe quoi au niveau des dates, tantôt dans le format jj/mm/aaaa, tantôt dans le format aaaa-mm-jj. Quand on a compris, ça va vite. Avec Chrome (dixit mon fils) cette particularité n'existe pas. Lorsque c'est dans le dossier Téléchargement, il ne reste plus qu'à l'envoyer où l'on veut. Soit l'imprimer, soit l'envoyer dans l'iPhone par Message. C'est tout à fait ce qui me convient pour nos deux iPhone.
@ze_random_bass​Je ne m'encombre pas d'applis dont je n'ai pas un usage
*
@Sly5*4
Finalement, je vais peut-être adopter ta solution, avec un modèle pour moi, et un modèle pour mon épouse. La question que je me pose est la suivante : les modèles .txt, .pdf, .docx sont plutôt destinés au papier (impression). Lorsqu'on fait faire la génération par iPhone, le modèle numérique généré  comprend en plus un QR-Code. Ce QR-Code est-il nécessaire ? Si c'est le cas, les modèles "papier" ne sont peut-être pas utilisables/autorisés sur iPhone !

Merci à tous pour vos réponses


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2020)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> sur l'appli (en bas), tu as un lien vers la version numérique de l'attestation. Si tu utilises le raccourcis qui va bien proposé par MacG, ça prend moins de 10 secondes.
> 
> a+


Merci de l'information, mais je ne sais pas comment faire comme sur la video


----------



## Sly54 (30 Octobre 2020)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Finalement, je vais peut-être adopter ta solution, avec un modèle pour moi, et un modèle pour mon épouse. La question que je me pose est la suivante : les modèles .txt, .pdf, .docx sont plutôt destinés au papier (impression)


Exact ! Je me suis fait des modèles pour chaque membre de la famille + remplissage du jour + heure au crayon de papier. Un coup de gomme plus tard et je ré-utilise la même feuille à la prochaine sortie.

Je ne peux pas répondre à tes autres questions, je suis resté au formulaire papier, plus pratique pour moi.


----------



## Anthony (30 Octobre 2020)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Cette application est-elle vraiment opérationnelle sous iOS ?



La partie contact tracing, non : https://www.igen.fr/app-store/2020/10/iphone-tousanticovid-ne-fonctionne-pas-en-tache-de-fond-118569 Déjà que les applications de contact tracing ne servent pas à grand-chose, mais alors la nôtre, elle ne sert carrément à rien.

Le reste, du peu que j'en ai vu, marche à peu près. Espérons qu'ils promeuvent l'aspect « guide », avec des données ultra-locales, voire aillent enfin vers du contact tracing manuel, par exemple avec un système décentralisé de scan de QR codes.


----------



## ze_random_bass (30 Octobre 2020)

iluro_64 a dit:


> @ze_random_bass
> Je ne m'encombre pas d'applis dont je n'ai pas un usage



Bonjour,

le raccourcis de Macg fonctionne surtout pour le site Internet officiel qui génère l'attestation numérique ... surtout que :


Anthony a dit:


> La partie contact tracing, non : https://www.igen.fr/app-store/2020/10/iphone-tousanticovid-ne-fonctionne-pas-en-tache-de-fond-118569 Déjà que les applications de contact tracing ne servent pas à grand-chose, mais alors la nôtre, elle ne sert carrément à rien.
> 
> Le reste, du peu que j'en ai vu, marche à peu près. Espérons qu'ils promeuvent l'aspect « guide », avec des données ultra-locales, voire aillent enfin vers du contact tracing manuel, par exemple avec un système décentralisé de scan de QR codes.



Je vais virer la mienne parce que je m'en sers que pour ça.

a+


----------



## ze_random_bass (30 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Merci de l'information, mais je ne sais pas comment faire comme sur la video



Tu as installé l'appli Data Jar, elle permet de stocker tes données perso en dehors du Raccourci ?

a+


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2020)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Tu as installé l'appli Data Jar, elle permet de stocker tes données perso en dehors du Raccourci ?
> 
> a+


J'arrive déjà pas a faire fonctionner le raccourci, alors data jar ? 
Mais pour répondre a ta question , oui il est sur mon iPhone


----------



## ze_random_bass (31 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'arrive déjà pas a faire fonctionner le raccourci, alors data jar ?
> Mais pour répondre a ta question , oui il est sur mon iPhone


MP ;-)


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Novembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Exact ! Je me suis fait des modèles pour chaque membre de la famille + remplissage du jour + heure au crayon de papier. Un coup de gomme plus tard et je ré-utilise la même feuille à la prochaine sortie.
> 
> Je ne peux pas répondre à tes autres questions, je suis resté au formulaire papier, plus pratique pour moi.


Au final j'ai adopté les possibilités suivantes :
Modèles papier avec date et heure à remplir à la main, comme tu as fait. Très bien pour mon épouse.
Modèle numérique pour l'iPhone établi à partir de l'application Tousanticovid, et rangé dans le répertoire FICHIERS de l'iPhone


----------



## Sly54 (1 Novembre 2020)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Au final j'ai adopté les possibilités suivantes :
> Modèles papier avec date et heure à remplir à la main, comme tu as fait. Très bien pour mon épouse.
> Modèle numérique pour l'iPhone établi à partir de l'application Tousanticovid, et rangé dans le répertoire FICHIERS de l'iPhone


Le meilleur des 2 mondes


----------



## LS Zaitsev (1 Novembre 2020)

Là où je suis, voici l'attestation :
Modèle zone rurale ou banlieue :






Et modèle zone urbaine :





Mais pas encore d'application !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Là où je suis, voici l'attestation :
> Modèle zone rurale ou banlieue :
> Voir la pièce jointe 196427
> 
> ...


L'attestation n'est pas couteuse


----------



## LS Zaitsev (1 Novembre 2020)

Quasiment 15 euros quand même... Mieux vaut ne pas avoir un contrôle chaque jour en allant au boulot !
Cela dit, la gendarmerie accepte plus difficilement ce... format.


----------



## eckri (16 Novembre 2020)

l'arnaque populaire prend une tournure  tragi-comique, une gripounette a elle seule aura réussi ce que tous les dictateurs ont rêvé


----------



## edenpulse (16 Novembre 2020)

Minimiser la COVID à une gripounette... Sérieusement?


----------



## eckri (16 Novembre 2020)

etre dupe a ce point ! sérieusement ?  tu trouves pas un tantinet de disproportion ?
enfin bref ... chacun son truc


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Novembre 2020)

Tout à fait, cette "gripounette" n'est pas dangereuse. Mon collègue qui a été hs une semaine et l'a refilé à sa mère qui en est morte peut te le confirmer.


----------



## eckri (16 Novembre 2020)

Ca arrive avec des grippes normales depuis des siècles, t'as pas l'impression qu'il se passe autre chose ? de bien plus dangereux , non ? tout va bien !


----------



## edenpulse (16 Novembre 2020)

Ouais et c’est bien connu que les « gripounettes » on se retrouve desfois en réanimation et on en meurt. Chaque année des milliers de personnes meurent de la gripounette...
Sérieusement? On en est encore là à se demander si la COVID est plus dangereuse que la grippe?


----------



## eckri (16 Novembre 2020)

autant pisser dans un violon, je laisse béton ca va déraper
allez ! et respecte bien le couvre feu surtout !


----------



## LS Zaitsev (16 Novembre 2020)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ouais et c’est bien connu que les « gripounettes » on se retrouve desfois en réanimation et on en meurt. Chaque année des milliers de personnes meurent de la gripounette...


De la grippe, oui, exactement.

Le problème ne vient pas du fait qu'on surestime la Covid-19, mais qu'on a trop longtemps sous-estimé la grippe ! (les grippes, devrait-on dire). La grippe, c'est violent et ça tue. Mais le niveau de confort et de suivi médical en Europe de l'Ouest a fait que depuis quelques années, on a réduit dans le discours la grippe à un simple rhume. Il suffit de voir le flou artistique autour de la notion "d'état grippal" et la facilité avec laquelle les gens emploient l'expression "je suis grippé" : on a perdu tout discernement face à cette maladie, et cela bien avant l'apparition de la covid19.
Tout cela constitue une erreur de jugement.

La Covid-19 est une grippe, assez vilaine en cela qu'elle est plus contagieuse que d'autres souches de grippe et qu'elle a des mécanismes et des effets qu'on ne mesure pas bien, surtout sur le long terme.

Je crois vraiment que le problème vient de là. On se fait traiter de tous les noms quand on réduit la covid19 à une grippe, parce que les gens croient qu'on minimise. Mais la grippe avant l'apparition de covid19 tuaient, oui, des milliers de gens chaque année, souvent après une phase en réanimation assez dure...

Je ne suis évidemment pas d'accord pour appeler ça une "gripounette" (même si c'est mignon), mais je pense que c'était sa façon de dénoncer l'hystérie qui s'est construite autour.

Enfin, j'essaye de raison garder.


----------



## eckri (16 Novembre 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> De la grippe, oui, exactement.
> 
> Le problème ne vient pas du fait qu'on surestime la Covid-19, mais qu'on a trop longtemps sous-estimé la grippe ! (les grippes, devrait-on dire). La grippe, c'est violent et ça tue. Mais le niveau de confort et de suivi médical en Europe de l'Ouest a fait que depuis quelques années, on a réduit dans le discours la grippe à un simple rhume. C'est une erreur de jugement.
> 
> ...


C'est exactement ca , des qu'il y a une épidémie, n'importe laquelle ,  il faut être prudent
depuis des années on se moque des asiatiques pour qui porter un masque pour se protéger ou protéger les autres est une banalité   (sans que la gestapo s'en mêle)
La disproportion actuelle est plus que suspecte dans ce sens , contrôle accru, videos,  (on reviendra difficilement en arrière)
separation des gens, comme si c'était pas deja suffisant
Quand on fait croire a quelqu'un qu'il est en danger de mort on  a tous les pouvoirs

Alors qu'il fallait  tout simplement éduquer depuis longtemps, mais c'est  pas le but


----------



## Sly54 (16 Novembre 2020)

N'oubliez pas les smileys quand vous êtes ironiques.
Ça aide pour décrypter et voir ceux qui ont quelque chose de sérieux à dire, des autres.

(et là, je ne mets pas de smiley).


----------



## LS Zaitsev (16 Novembre 2020)

Bon, "les asiatiques", ça fait du monde. Je crois qu'il ne faut pas généraliser. Dans les grandes villes (et Dieu sait que la moindre ville peut devenir.. grande), les gens portent un masque aussi pour limiter (ou espérer limiter...) les effets de la pollution, allergies, etc.

Là, le débat dérive. Non que ça soit inintéressant, mais le sujet de départ était l'application. Les réactions grégaires, les politiques et les opportunismes que cette maladie a suscités, je crois que c'est un autre sujet qui peut nous emmener sur des pages et des pages, avec son lot de trolls.

PS : Mes 2 derniers messages sont sérieux (là je résiste à l'envie de mettre des smileys après "sérieux"...).


----------



## eckri (16 Novembre 2020)

oui ca derape deja


----------



## LS Zaitsev (16 Novembre 2020)

Il ne tient qu'à toi de donner un coup de volant pour redresser la chose.
Moi je ne connais pas les applications "covid", n'étant pas en France. Je suis simplement curieux.


----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2020)

Si on en revient au sujet, que dire ? Qu'elle fonctionne, oui. Qu'elle soit efficace, peut-être si tout le monde jouait le jeu. Mais difficile d'y croire parce que beaucoup de Français refusent par avance de se faire vacciner. Par contre, beaucoup se sont rués dans les pharmacies pour se faire vacciner contre la...grippe !

Pour ma part, cette application me convient, elle est simple, il y a les informations nécessaires et surtout la possibilité de créer ses attestations de déplacement le plus simplement du monde. Pour le moment, je n'ai pas eu de signal d'alerte, donc pas croisé de contaminés qui se sont recensés.


----------



## eckri (16 Novembre 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Il ne tient qu'à toi de donner un coup de volant pour redresser la chose.
> Moi je ne connais pas les applications "covid", n'étant pas en France. Je suis simplement curieux.


Je ne suis pas en France non plus



Locke a dit:


> beaucoup de Français refusent par avance de se faire vacciner.


Ca aussi ca va devenir obligatoire en France entre deux gendarmes ou ca reste un choix ?
Ceux qui veulent très bien , j'ai rien contre


----------

